# Aaron's rod turning into a serpant



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 15, 2014)

Is there any Egyptian cultural significance to the first miracle being Aaron's rod being turned into a serpent?


----------



## Philip (Jul 15, 2014)

The cobra was considered to be a symbol of the Pharoah, so it's very much setting Pharoah's symbol against Pharoah.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 16, 2014)

If you look at pictures of the double crown of unified lower and upper Egypt it has a cobra on it.

You can check to see if this crown fits the two proposed time periods for the Exodus of 1400s and 1200s BC.

The theme of the serpent is "enlarged" or takes on new dimensions in beastly powers (i.e. unsanctified civil and worldly powers) being likened to sea monsters and dragons in Scripture right up to the Book of revelation.

E.g. Egypt is compared to Rahab - a leviathan or sea monster - Psalm 87:4; Psalm 89:10; Isaiah 51:10.


----------

